# Sliding file folder plastic



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys anyone know who sells these locally? Been looking to make some diy tank dividers. I've been to atleast 5 different dollar stores, Walmart, also Michael's. No one seems to carry these anymore or know what I am talking about. Used to be plenty back when I was in highschool ages ago. Not sure if I should waste time going to Staples and checking


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Like these?

https://www.amazon.ca/uxcell®-Plast...3&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+sliding+file+folder

I know it's not local....


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep those ones. I'll probably just need to order these online


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like Staples has it
Staples® Slide-Grip Report Cover, 6/Pack | StaplesÂ®


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Check local dollar giant or dollar store. Usually they carry them as well, don't need to order online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Found one in store at Staples cool thanks Geoffrey!.

Finally made my divider


----------

